# best macro lens for Nikon D200?...



## bwhitmore

hey guys

well, now that this forum has "made" me buy all these cool, expensive watches i want to take pictures of them!...:-d

what options do i have for a macro lens for my Nikon D200?

anyone here have a D200 and shoot alot of watch pics?

thanks!

brad


----------



## SlipKid

I have shot with Nikon for over 30 years and the 105mm AF-S F2.8VR is the best macro I have ever used. I used one on my D70, borrowed from a friend. I own the 60mm f2.8 AF lens, if price is an issue this lens will work well.


----------



## bwhitmore

thanks Steve...i was just looking at this lens on Amazon...:-!

brad


----------



## john wilson

All with Nikkor 60mm f/2.8!


----------



## SlipKid

bwhitmore said:


> thanks Steve...i was just looking at this lens on Amazon...:-!
> 
> brad


Don't use Amazon, go to BH Photo. Better price and great service, been buying from them for a long time.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/


----------



## bwhitmore

wow, those are sweet!

is this the lens?...

http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Camera-Lenses/1987/AF-Micro-NIKKOR-60mm-f/2.8D.html

and here is the 105 VR....

http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-N.../AF-S-VR-Micro-NIKKOR-105mm-f/2.8G-IF-ED.html

**what will the 105 give me that the 60 won't?

brad


----------



## SlipKid

bwhitmore said:


> wow, those are sweet!
> 
> is this the lens?...
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Product/Camera-Lenses/1987/AF-Micro-NIKKOR-60mm-f/2.8D.html
> 
> and here is the 105 VR....
> 
> http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-N.../AF-S-VR-Micro-NIKKOR-105mm-f/2.8G-IF-ED.html
> 
> **what will the 105 give me that the 60 won't?
> 
> brad


Yes, those are the two we are talking about. With the 105mm you will not have to get as close to the subject as with the 60mm. It will focus faster then the 60mm, and it has VR.


----------



## Tragic

Just don't get the idea you can take pics like John Wilson no matter WHAT gear you buy!
Can't be done...o|

(Extraordinary pics John :-!)


----------



## SlipKid

This is with my 60mm Macro:


----------



## bwhitmore

wow, great pics guys...thanks

first, this forum costs me money on watches

now it cost me money on lenses! :-d

brad


----------



## rohanmce

OMG - Those photos are all fantastic. I now need to buy a quality macro lens myself.....

Rohan
Canon 400D
Breitling Super Ocean Heritage Chronograph 46


----------



## rohanmce

rohanmce said:


> OMG - Those photos are all fantastic. I now need to buy a quality macro lens myself.....
> 
> Rohan
> Canon 400D
> Breitling Super Ocean Heritage Chronograph 46


Best I can do so far with the zoom lens I have.


----------



## brettcoon

I have a D200. I currently have 3 macro lenses: Tamron 90mm, Nikon 105mm VR, and Nikon 200mm.

While it's true that the Nikon 105mm VR is an awesome lens, it's also quite large and very expensive. I picked up my Tamron 90mm off ebay for about $200, and to be honest it's probably my most-used lens of the bunch. Not the best, mind you, but it's the one I'm most likely to stick in my camera bag when I think there's a chance I'll want a macro. It's light, super sharp, and more compact than the others. I highly recommend anyone interested in macro shots pick up one of these off ebay or www.keh.com, and see how much they use it before dropping big bucks on a Nikon lens.

Another very well-regarded macro with a more reasonable price tag is the Sigma 150mm HSM EX lens. But for items as large as watches, 150mm is a bit long, so a 90mm or 105mm lens is a bit preferable.

Every Nikon shooter should have the $100 Nikon 50mm f/1.8 lens (unless you get the more expensive f/1.4 version!). That lens can focus quite close, and may be adequate for watch pictures. With the addition of an extension tube, you could definitely get close enough for watch shots.

Finally, another low-cost option is the Canon 500D "Close-up lens". It's a lens adapter that screws onto the front of one of your existing lenses, and thus works fine with Nikon and all other lens brands. I have the 77mm version that attaches to my 70-200mm f/2.8 telephoto zoom, a combination that takes excellent closeup images.

-Brett


----------



## bwhitmore

hey Brett

VERY helpful info....thanks!

brad


----------



## obie

I've got the nikor 60mm but haven't gotten it dialed in yet. heres what I've gotten so far.


----------



## bwhitmore

looks "dialed in" to me!...:-!


----------



## SlipKid

With the Nikon 60mm I find manual focusing works best for me. A tripod is a must with most macro lenses. You must also use a remote or the time delay to activate the shutter, this will make the picture sharper.


----------



## LEF

Hi, all!

Awesome pics, John Wilson 

Nikon 60mm is my favorite lens.










More pictures there: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1058952#post1058952










And there: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=158750


----------



## obie

I've been using that lens but its manual focus on the d40x and it blurs out anything that its not directly focused on. like if I point it at the center of the dial, everything else is blurred. is it the fstop setting or do I need to change to the dynamic range?


----------



## SlipKid

Not an easy question to answer but I will try.

Try using a larger F stop. The greater the magnification, the shallower the depth of field. For a given magnification depth of field is linearly related to aperture - f/8 has twice the DOF of f/4, f/16 has four times the DOF of f/4 etc. You are probably shooting this close to f/2.8. 

When using smaller apertures you'll find that your shutter speed will tend to drop too low, introducing camera shake and motion blur. To get around this use a high ISO and a sunny day, or a flashgun in M mode. You'll need to get the shutter speed to 1/100 second or faster to combat shake.


----------



## brettcoon

SlipKid said:


> Not an easy question to answer but I will try.
> 
> Try using a larger F stop. The greater the magnification, the shallower the depth of field. For a given magnification depth of field is linearly related to aperture - f/8 has twice the DOF of f/4, f/16 has four times the DOF of f/4 etc. You are probably shooting this close to f/2.8.


Right, getting enough Depth of Field (DoF) with macro shots is tough. For a watch, a simple trick is to make the camera perpendicular to the watch face, so that the whole face is at the same depth from the camera. But if you want more of the watch to be in focus, you'll have to stop way down. I usually use f/10 or lower. For example, here's a shot I took today with my Nikon 105mm macro at f/20, and even at that aperture there isn't much DoF:



If you click on that photo it will take you to my smugmug gallery. Move your mouse over a picture and then click on the "Photo Info" button, and you can see the f-stop and shutter speed used in each photo to get an idea.

For another example, here's a shot at f/10, where I've arranged the watch face to be closer to perpendicular to keep it relatively sharp:



I used a tripod and two speedlights to avoid camera shake for these pics. You really need a good tripod for macro shots!

-Brett


----------



## The Dude

*Best for D200*

The best for the D200, easy does it, when talking about macro lenses, you'll need three things, one of them a great solid tripod with fine adjustments, the second an excellent set of flashes, at least two and the third one, a good macro lens (OPTIONAL)

Yes that's right the Macro lens is optional for watch photography, how close do you really want to get?

Now in terms of macro lenses a couple of things you will certainly not need, VR... Vibration Reduction is useless on a tripod, so scratch that off your list, second is AF and/or AF-S - so forget about auto focus, for very good to excellent product photography - macro included - you'll need to manually focus your lens, I kid you not - it works way better than auto focus - but don't take my word on it - try it for yourself.

I had the 105/2.8 Macro VR by Nikon and used it for exactly two photo shoot before selling it - tried the 85/PC Micro Nikkor lens as well and was not blown away by it - the best quality/price ratio is the 60/2.8 Nikkor lens, the AF version, not the latest AF-S which is great but the previous version will do...

But you did ask for the best, simply put the best Macro lens for the Nikon D200 is the Zeiss 100/2 - all manual focus and a tad more expensive but you get an excellent portrait lens as well as a fantastic macro lens.

Now if you ever want to do micro macro - a 50/1.8 mounted on a reverse ring is hard to beat.

As such, all in all, if money is no object get the Zeiss 100/2 for Nikon and if you intend to do a little macro and the rest of the time use your camera for more regular photography get the Nikkor 60/2.8 and a good tripod.

Just my 2 cents... With the pixel ration of your sensor a mint 35-70/2.8 would do the trick once you crop your images - and that can be had for about $300...


----------



## cnmark

Just another supporter of th 60/f2.8 AF Micro Nikkor:







And btw. - it's great as short telephoto as well:


----------



## ElChingon7

Wow really great shots here. 

I use the 18-200 3.5-5.6 VR that came with the D200.

No other lenses for me just yet, but lot's of great info here. :thanks

As has been mentioned it's not the gear. Tripod, plus remote really go a long way from taking a picture...to taking a photo. On lume shots, they're a must.

I'm looking to go the other way, as bird watching is another hobby of mine. Long, fast glass also is very expensive o|


----------



## SHANE 1000

*Not exactly Macro but I used this setup for years with some cool results for what it is.*
*Sure as crapola aint no David Bailey hahaha.*

*







*
*







*


----------



## blurking

*Re: Best for D200*

LOL.. collecting watches is already an expensive hobby. Photography will burn another hole in the wallet. For some tips regarding still life macro (for the watch ****), either use the self timer to set the shot or use the remote control. That way, you will reduce the vibrations from pressing the shutter button. A tripod is a must especially you have a 1s exposure set to capture the second hand movement.


----------

